# Loss of the Maverick off Fair Isle



## Triscom (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting report with recordings of R/T

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O0mXgdDDwY


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning triscom,today.09:02 re: the loss of maverick off fair isle.a very descriptive link.almost like being there.they tried hard to get her off.it was ironic that after they took to the life rafts she floated off herself.and sadly sank.those fisherman are true men of the sea,great post,all the best ben27


----------

